# Largest Flounder Ever Gigged or Caught?



## cubswin (Oct 12, 2009)

What's your largest flounder caught or gigged? Mine was 29" about 10lbs gigged in 2002 I believe-had to use both hands on that gig!!! I have yet to catch or gig one anywhere near that size since!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Flounder Gigger (Jun 18, 2012)

10 LB. 28". Got me soaked picking her up after gigging. Awesome fish. Never had another close yet


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

26 1/4" 8 1/4" back in 2010. Gonna top that this year!


----------



## cubswin (Oct 12, 2009)

cory-how big was that one?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

cory4408 said:


> View attachment 532791


Weight? Length?
the flounder of course...


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

29 1/2in, caught on rod and reel in 1995. Lure was red / white tail sea shad. C&R.

Biggest this year was 27in, caught on rod and reel on an H&H chartreuse tail, pulled like a tank.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those are huge flounder...make my 23" seem petty but im sure there will be a few nice ones stuck or caught this fall


-mac-


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those are huge flounder...make my 23" seem petty but im sure there will be a few nice ones stuck or caught this fall
> 
> -mac-


Keep hangin with Shawn. He's due for a couple of 27" + out of his rig this season I'd bet as hard as he's been hittin it.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

2012 27''- Gulp Swimming Mullet


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

27.5 , about 5 years ago. Was 15 just throwin half a Xl piggy out there for the hell of it. Had to pull her 15 foot up over the pine gulley pier rail too lol

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

kmurf91 said:


> 27.5 , about 5 years ago. Was 15 just throwin half a Xl piggy out there for the hell of it. Had to pull her 15 foot up over the pine gulley pier rail too lol
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


Dude. Wow. She would've been heading to shore if I'd hooked her. Nice fish.


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine was a 23inch off a pink gulp swim mullet in Sabine pass


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

23 inches on a doa shrimp


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

FIL (wannaBfishin) caught this one a couple years ago right after the STAR ended. 8 lb 6 oz.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

26 inch catch at ROLLOVER PASS with GULP MINNOW GRUB 2"CHARTREUSE


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Did they still taste good?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Did they still taste good?


The recent 26.5in flounder I caught and fileted but i felt kindof bad for cutting up a fish like that. The filets tasted fine but I wont be keeping one that size again.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Those flounder are all worth big money in the STAR tournament. Or a new boat, at least. They're all big females, too.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Guess I've got the runt of the litter @ 20.5".


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those are huge flounder...make my 23" seem petty but im sure there will be a few nice ones stuck or caught this fall
> 
> -mac-


This make me feel better. After 30 years of gigging, mine best is about 23 as well. Guess it's pretty hard to sneak up on the big girls.


----------



## SLT.CHOP (Sep 19, 2012)

24 1/2" Gigged over shell in choclate bay last fall


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*My PB Flounder*

Mine was 26.5 inches with a gig in the mouth of Titlum Tatlum and Cold Pass. I saw one bigger on the edge of Churchill headed into Christmas Bay one time but she was on the move and I could not get to her before she got too deep to see. Many years ago my uncle used to stick big flounder on the sand bar on the bay side of Mud Cut. I have floundered there many times since then but no real saddle blankets as the cut has really closed in over the years. My dad said his PB came out of the Sun Oil cut shoreline right up Bastrop bay from Mud Cut. I have been wanting to flounder the flats around Bird Island in West Bay for some time.....but you really have to hit a dead still night to hit that right. Good hard bottom and deep access really close for the big girls.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

26", 4.9 lbs, caught on a motor oil chart tail jig. Won me a nice trophy and Curado with Shimano rod in Port Mansfield tourney. Best part was Calcutta Pot, $1,200 bucks for that fish.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

. 
22.5 for me. Soft plastics.

I did see one years ago that was in the upper 20's. I think it was 28 or 29. It looked like a serving platter! The guy had it mounted.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

2010 caught a 27" 8 1/2 pounder wade fishing. Thought it was a red until it finally came to the top. Bout had a heart attack. Caught 2 weeks after the STAR ended


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Flounder*

26" on Bull Minnow. C2


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

29 1/2", 9.5#


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

He was all of 22".


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

25" caught on a finger mullet in a canal in 3 feet of water. She sucked that mullet off the surface. I thought she was a snook! Released her.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

27" and 8 lbs... boss has a 13lbr mounted in his office that he caught back in the day when cedar bayou was open.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

23 3/4" Carolina rigged finger mullet. Lost one two weeks ago 23-24" range pink swimming mullet


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> He was all of 22".


Poppin' cork & live skrimp.

I actually set the cork down right next to me and boy what a surprise!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine were twin 20"ers gigged side by side.

Brother with a 24"er (boat record)


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are some saddle blankets!!! I'm just thinking of the dishes capt.dave could cook up with them... mmmmmhhhmmmm!!!!!

Mine was 22in on shrimp and popping cork near Sea Isle.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

24in 7lb 4oz 24hours after it was caught


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Years ago I was poling along a sandbar in the middle of the day in January, and I happened across an absolute giant in about a foot of water. She was uncovered and she stuck out like a sore thumb. Me and a friend pitched every lure we could to her. She refused everything. That fish was every bit of 15 lbs. I've never seen a flounder like that before or since. She had to have been 36" long.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

1992...about 30" - weighed about 7.5# - or was it 9.5#?

gigged in August...can't imagine what it would have weighed in November


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

TKoenig said:


> 27" and 8 lbs... boss has a 13lbr mounted in his office that he caught back in the day when cedar bayou was open.


You work at an electric contracting company, right? That thing is friggin' huge. Have always wondered how much it weighed.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*2007*

2007 25" flounder caught in lost lakes on plum chartreuse paddle tail. She was perfect, but crab got her tail while on my stringer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't remember the length but it was 9 pounds, gigged in Carancahua Bay.

TH


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't remember the length but it was 9 pounds, gigged in Carancahua Bay.
> 
> TH


That is a large flounder for Carancahua.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I couldn't imagine a 27" flounder. Dang.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Billy S. said:


> That is a large flounder for Carancahua.


Thats a large flounder anywhere!

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine was prob mid-20s. Can't remember exact measurements but was caught on a lil speck killer tandem rig.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

A little W. Galveston Bay Flattie....


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I've only been gigging for about a year now but my PB is 24 1/4"... My PB for rod and reel is 22 1/2" caught last weekend on chartreuse Gulp! swimming mullet


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't really remember weights all over 26 largest 28


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishing under the lights in oak island I caught a 24 in flounder on a Lil speck rig, the same night I caught my biggest and smallest trout in one cast, 27 in and like 3 inch


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Those are huge flounder, congrats!


----------



## Will-KD (Sep 23, 2012)

sightcasted one last year swimming in front of my boat she stopped about twenty yards. i made a good cast reeled my lure about a foot strait over the top of her she came up like a flash. bam then i set the hook.then the fight was on finally got her in she was 22inches.i was pretty excited. gigged one on poc beach in waist deep water when i was about 13 that would dwarf the 22 not kwowing what we had me and my cousin sold her at market got around eleven dollars for her and i think flounder was around a buck a pound at the time.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

22.5 inch, SWP Nov. 2010 on a live shrimp.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*flounder*

The one shown in my picture is the first and biggest I've ever caught 22inches; caught 2 weeks ago in Trinity bay near lake anhuac.


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

25' in West Galveston Bay on new penny gulp 2010.


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

2012 STAR Winner - 26" 7.5lb (Caught with a Killer Flats Minnow July 1)


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats Holland that's awesome to catch it in the STAR


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Holland, that is awesome, star winner from a kayak!!! Sweet

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Holland said:


> 2012 STAR Winner - 26" 7.5lb (Caught with a Killer Flats Minnow July 1)


It's been almost 20yrs since I hooked mine around that size or larger in West Bay late afternoon soon in August. Fed 6 of us with leftovers. Hopefully it was not a record I lost out on. Or Fed on...:spineyes:


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

*Biggest Flounder*

The year was 1997. { I think] 7# 14oz. Caught on a curlytail plastic. If I had caught it two weeks earlyer it would have won the Star.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is Chester Moore ... with a 13.6 lber that was in captivity .... it was far bigger than the state record

Few Flounder facts
-Flounder have the shortest life cycle of the big-3 (approx 6yrs)
-Most male flounder rarely get bigger than 16"
-TPWD estimates that less than 1/10th of 1% of flounder harvested meet the 20" mark - so a 20+" flounder is a true trophy

*With that being said, a 20" flounder *
*is only at half it's life cycle of 3 years*​








​


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Posted this one before - 26" caught last April


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

cubswin said:


> cory-how big was that one?


29" and 8 1/2 lb


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Here is Chester Moore ... with a 13.6 lber that was in captivity .... it was far bigger than the state record


The state record flounder is 34.5" and 14.5 lbs, gigged on Dec 10 2002

https://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishbo...php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=4&browse=Submit


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Oyster Dog said:


> The state record flounder is 34.5" and 14.5 lbs, gigged on Dec 10 2002
> 
> https://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishbo...php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=4&browse=Submit


_*I should of mentioned rod and reel state record*_
Flounder, Southern 13.00 Lbs.​ 28"Feb18, 1976
Sabine Lake​Herbert Endicott


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

*Big Flounder.*

My Uncle Harold Auten caught a 19 to 20 lbs flounder in Snow's Cut Carolina Beach, NC at the mouth of the Cape Fear River. Has the NC record I think on a 10lbs test line. look it up would have posted it but not sure how to do so. Sorry.


----------

